#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  What dos this symbol mean?

## water

Hi,

Can someone tell me the meaning of this symbol? And where does is come from?




Thanks.

----------


## dead.venus.blue

It's the letter M from the Theban alphabet.

Theban alphabet

----------

